# Mosaics in California



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

So, I get a call today to come to the yard where i get my materials, and there is a representative from Mapei who wants to talk with me.
He says that they have a big ceramics manufacturer specializing in mosaics that is looking for someone with an American passport that is willing to go to Cali to lay there stuff. 
I say, isn't there tile-setters in California?
He tells me that this manufacturer has been there several times with different crews each visit and they were not satisfied at all with the quality of there work. So they go to Mapei and tell them "only Italian tile-setters are capable of the quality they demand"

Mapei will be setting up a business dinner with the Company and he said the owners of both Mapei, and this manufacturer will be there.

It would be nice if one of you Californians with an Italian background(last name) not that Im racist, and knows something about mosaics, I could get in contact with.
these people pay good money.

And, If they do "make me an offer I can't refuse", what price am i looking at for a LLC license? 
2 grand enough to start off?

I still can't believe they were deluded with the work they saw.


ya bunch of hacks :laughing:

Thanks


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Bruno,

Read this from the CSLB:

http://www.cslb.ca.gov/Resources/GuidesAndPamphlets/BlueprintForGettingLicensed.pdf

Contact a member here "LicenseGuru", Phil. He can provide further advice and assistance.

http://www.contractortalk.com/members/license-guru-21375/

2 grand is not enough.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

griz said:


> Bruno,
> 
> Read this from the CSLB:
> 
> ...


Couldn't he just go through a licensed shop? Be a whole lot cheaper and less read tape.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Couldn't he just go through a licensed shop? Be a whole lot cheaper and less read tape.


Yes, if the shop were licensed, then he would become an employee.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Couldn't he just go through a licensed shop? Be a whole lot cheaper and less read tape.


Thats what I was thinking, I am not sure if the manufacturer is already licensed, and needs only the labor, thats why they are looking for an Italian-American who works in Italy
That would be best case scenario.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

griz said:


> Yes, if the shop were licensed, then he would become an employee.


Yeah, that could get sticky...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I think that they need to find a guy in the states and stop inflating your ego! :laughing:


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I think that they need to find a guy in the states and stop inflating your ego! :laughing:


I am that good :thumbsup:
I have done very very little mosaics.
75 sq. ft for a church close to Mapei HQ.
I'm told that the Statue of the Virgin Mary cries , because of the quality
of the setting.
just kidding

It came out absofukkin beautiful thou.

Did it for free too 9 yrs. ago.

go figure


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't buy any of this.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I thought it was crazy one of my clients wanted to pay me to go to Houston. ...

Must be a bad azz tile setter.:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I thought it was crazy one of my clients wanted to pay me to go to Houston. ...
> 
> Must be a bad azz tile setter.:thumbsup:


My two-bit azz is getting shipped to Mexico next year and I've done a couple jobs state-side.

Hey Bruno ask if they need some low-voltage work to go with the tile job. :laughing:


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

I know for a fact that a lot of marble and stone Companies have there own masons,
I met a marble floor installer that works for a company in Tuscany that produces marble.
He is sent all over the world to set the stone, 

I personally have been trying to get in to the vatican for the work they have.
ALMOST, impossible.
I got sent to Romania to brick an Orphanage that was a year long job, I have 3 other jobs for this charity organization.
They all have their in house contractors.
The money is great and you travel the world, 3 months out, 1 month home.

Italians are a strange bunch, They love in house. Its a pride thing inside their head.

I have been trying so long to hook up with one of them big Companies, be it Stone, marble, etc…
I was for Smorlesei ( a brick manufacturer) their mason, they would send me all over Italy for difficult jobs.
That is till 2 yrs ago when an abundant snow fall collapsed their factory and they closed.

Its not that they are better than you,
Its that they just don't like you, " the fukkin americans"


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

aptpupil said:


> I don't buy any of this.


You really don't want me to set up shop out their, I will bring quality marble and tile setters with me, We will make a killin'

Everybody loves Tuscany Marble and stone, and who better to install it than an experts "from the old country" installers and setters.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

There is always someone who can do a better job then you


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

its not who you are, but what you wear.

It has nothing to do with being the best, its how you represent it. 

My dream is being a contractor for a quality marble wholesaler.
you gotta understand something, there is not only America. Outside your border theirs another world, One in which a Co. from japan wants Tuscany marble and masons from Tuscany to install it.

One where an Arab prince needs 30000 sq.ft of mosaics installed, and not from some poor ass worker from his zone. they want an expert from the place they just spent 500 grand in tiles to set it. 
A crew of stone setters was sent last fall to Ukraine to do 25000 sq.ft of marble facing for some important building. 
they spent 4 months there.

it is quite common to get referrals to go to different parts of the world to work.
When i can, i go.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

But I never got a referral go go back to the states, until now.
And from Mapei.
I dont do much tile, but how hard can it be :thumbup:


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Friend of mine came from Italy when he was nine years old , now 32 . Always talking chit about how he learned tile setting when he was in Italy and how they are superior to American tile setters .Every so often I give him some bathroom work and he never fails to flap his lips about his super work . Just last week I get a call from a customer saying his work is terrible and needs to be done over . Sure enough it did need to be done over . He laid it out wrong and terrible lipage . Give him enough rope and he will hang himself every time . He's out of work often and blames the world . Guess what , now he's working as a union tile setter . :laughing: 
Oh by the way I'm also Italian , Italian American .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

brunothedog said:


> But I never got a referral go go back to the states, until now. And from Mapei. I dont do much tile, but how hard can it be :thumbup:


What kind of dog are you Bruno?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I spent an evening with a couple Mapai field techs last night. For a class on the thin porcelain panels. My son and I were the only setters in the audience (everything you could want-- a room with 50 architects and designers). It was cool though as I got a chance to set 2 panels, Micah and I doing one by our selves. Got loaded up on freebees Hats, Shirts safety glasses, pencils and even these cool gloves.

One of the techs is a big Italian guy from Chicago, His demeanor and accent alone made you feel like this guy knew his stuff. Reminds me of the old rub "The expert is the guy from out of town." This thread sort mirrors that as well.


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> What kind of dog are you Bruno?


"THE" dog


----------

